# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  > [SOLVED] Connecting Points In An XY-Scatter Plot Graph

## Adam WK

I made a data table to help me organize my workout schedule at the gym. On
the X-axis I used the date, and for the y-axis I have weight. I have several
different excersizes, and thus several different plots (on the same graph). I
don't do every excersize every time so the points are some what scattered.
The graph is a "XY (Scatter) with data points connected by lines."

Ok. My problem is that the points of a line are only connected when I do the
same excercise twice in a row (not row as in column). For example; on
04/06/06 and 04/08/06 I do bicep curls, the points are connected. But if I
work out a day inbetween those two, and do not do that excercise, the points
won't connect! Note that on the inbetween day I leave the space in my data
table blank.

Having the graph set up in this manner lets me see how often I work out on a
particular machine, and the progress that I have made over time. I want to
keep the graph this way if possible.

Thanks for all of your help.
I know my post is somewhat long, but I didn't want it to be ambiguous. And
frankly I want to get an answer that works.

Sincerely,
Adam WK

----------


## Jon Peltier

Select the chart, go to Tools menu > Options > Chart, and choose
Interpolated for how you want Excel to deal with the blank cells. This has
to be repeated for every chart.

- Jon
-------
Jon Peltier, Microsoft Excel MVP
Peltier Technical Services - Tutorials and Custom Solutions -
http://PeltierTech.com/
2006 Excel User Conference, 19-21 April, Atlantic City, NJ
http://peltiertech.com/Excel/ExcelUserConf06.html
_______

"Adam WK" <AdamWK@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:EFB29E60-B9C7-4371-942A-BF627DB6DCFC@microsoft.com...
>I made a data table to help me organize my workout schedule at the gym. On
> the X-axis I used the date, and for the y-axis I have weight. I have
> several
> different excersizes, and thus several different plots (on the same
> graph). I
> don't do every excersize every time so the points are some what scattered.
> The graph is a "XY (Scatter) with data points connected by lines."
>
> Ok. My problem is that the points of a line are only connected when I do
> the
> same excercise twice in a row (not row as in column). For example; on
> 04/06/06 and 04/08/06 I do bicep curls, the points are connected. But if I
> work out a day inbetween those two, and do not do that excercise, the
> points
> won't connect! Note that on the inbetween day I leave the space in my data
> table blank.
>
> Having the graph set up in this manner lets me see how often I work out on
> a
> particular machine, and the progress that I have made over time. I want to
> keep the graph this way if possible.
>
> Thanks for all of your help.
> I know my post is somewhat long, but I didn't want it to be ambiguous. And
> frankly I want to get an answer that works.
>
> Sincerely,
> Adam WK

----------


## Adam WK

Thanks Jon! You rock! Works great!
..Adam WK


"Jon Peltier" wrote:

> Select the chart, go to Tools menu > Options > Chart, and choose
> Interpolated for how you want Excel to deal with the blank cells. This has
> to be repeated for every chart.
>
> - Jon
> -------
> Jon Peltier, Microsoft Excel MVP
> Peltier Technical Services - Tutorials and Custom Solutions -
> http://PeltierTech.com/
> 2006 Excel User Conference, 19-21 April, Atlantic City, NJ
> http://peltiertech.com/Excel/ExcelUserConf06.html
> _______
>
> "Adam WK" <AdamWK@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
> news:EFB29E60-B9C7-4371-942A-BF627DB6DCFC@microsoft.com...
> >I made a data table to help me organize my workout schedule at the gym. On
> > the X-axis I used the date, and for the y-axis I have weight. I have
> > several
> > different excersizes, and thus several different plots (on the same
> > graph). I
> > don't do every excersize every time so the points are some what scattered.
> > The graph is a "XY (Scatter) with data points connected by lines."
> >
> > Ok. My problem is that the points of a line are only connected when I do
> > the
> > same excercise twice in a row (not row as in column). For example; on
> > 04/06/06 and 04/08/06 I do bicep curls, the points are connected. But if I
> > work out a day inbetween those two, and do not do that excercise, the
> > points
> > won't connect! Note that on the inbetween day I leave the space in my data
> > table blank.
> >
> > Having the graph set up in this manner lets me see how often I work out on
> > a
> > particular machine, and the progress that I have made over time. I want to
> > keep the graph this way if possible.
> >
> > Thanks for all of your help.
> > I know my post is somewhat long, but I didn't want it to be ambiguous. And
> > frankly I want to get an answer that works.
> >
> > Sincerely,
> > Adam WK
>
>
>

----------

